# Help me choose a used 2 stage blower...



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Hello everyone, my first post here but active on MTF.

My father currently has a Toro CCR2000, a great little single stage with the Suzuki 2 stroke.
He is approaching 80yo, but is still in reasonably good shape.
Last winter I saw him struggling with the Toro (probably more slipping on the icy pavement than anything else) and I think a self propelled 2 stage would be safer for him to use.
Of course when the snow is too deep for the Toro, he is out there with a shovel and I worry that he is over exerting himself.
When he is not outside doing odd jobs, he is caring for my elderly mother who has alzheimers, so she really needs him to stay safe and mobile in order to continue caring for her.

His driveway is about 60ft long and half of it is slightly sloped (maybe a 3 ft. drop over 30 ft.).
He usually likes to do the neighbors sidewalk and driveway also.
I tried to have him hire a service to do it, but that did not go over well.

He lives at approx 6,500ft elevation and sees a reasonable amount of snow each winter (120-140 inches annually). 

His budget is approx. $500.00 
He wants a used one, probably late 70's, 80's, or 90's.

What I've found within a 2hr drive is...

*A couple Honda HS55's $400-$525*










*Ariens 924028 w/electric start (great condition) $250*










*Simplicity 870 w/electric start (great condition) $385*










*A couple Deere 826's (Deere built or Ariens) $350 - $500*










*Ariens 8/24 w/electric start $400*










I assume these are all friction drive and all have Tecumseh engines (except the Honda of course) ?

Who knows what else will pop up today and I've also posted a WTB ad on CL.

I have no experience with any of these machines, I prefer to shovel to be honest (I'm sick I know!) 
Anyone have 1st hand experience/opinions with these models or other recommendations ?
Any other words of wisdom for me ?

Thanks !


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum :white^_^arial^_^0^_


You have some good machines to choose from. I'm partial to the Ariens but if you can get parts for the Honda they do a great job.
Do you have the skills to do some or most of the maintenance on one ??


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

id check on parts availability for the hondas, the $250 ariens looks great, but could be a handfull for your father. the $400 ariens would be my pick, if parts are nla for the hondas. check out donyboys utube video on what to look for when buying used.

(Donyboy73 on Youtube)


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

They all look pretty good but I wonder if he might consider a new Ariens Snotec 24" as they are slightly above his price but they have very good reviews for I think around $700.00 new and with warranty.
here's the link:


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Wow, nice finds all! If the Honda is a hydrostatic I'd lean in that direction personally.

But I wonder if the best thing you could do for your dad is hire a service to clear his driveway. (I know whereof I speak, my folks are in their upper 80's.) My dad finally did this a few years ago and I swear it's kept him with us. He goes out and does what he wants to or is able to, and the service comes in and does the rest. Win-win.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Welcome to the forum russkat! Having just bought a Honda HS55 and loving it, I'd lean towards that. The Honda's are so easy to start, & the HS55's have nice big tires too. I do agree with nwcove on the $400 Ariens, very nice looking machine.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

I offered to pay for the service, but he flat out rejected that notion.
I think in a way it offers him a break from the frustration brought on by being the caretaker for my mother if he can get outside for a bit.
I've watched the video and will check out any potential purchase thoroughly.
Are the Honda's any lighter than the others (overall weight) ?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello russkat, welcome to *SBF!!* I think I would choose the sno-tec 24 also if it were my dad. while I have always liked the st 824 with your dad being 80yrs old consider the weight of the machine that he will have to turn around or move around with the engine off. if you are looking at the older Honda's make sure parts are available for it


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

detdrbuzzard said:


> hello russkat, welcome to *SBF!!* I think I would choose the sno-tec 24 also if it were my dad. while I have always liked the st 824 with your dad being 80yrs old consider the weight of the machine that he will have to turn around or move around with the engine off. if you are looking at the older Honda's make sure parts are available for it


I talked him out of a 12hp gravely w/snow cannon and that's 600 lbs + I'm guessing.
So I'm making progress...


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Both of the Ariens you listed have a differential in the axle with a locking hub on one wheel. This makes turning them very easy. The John Deere's might. I don't know enough about the others ones to know those.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Welcome to SBF. Looks like you have an outstanding selection of used snowblowers to pick from. 

Just as a suggestion, you might want to consider getting your father something like a pair of Yaktrax or some other brand of slip on ice cleat if your dad doesn't already have a pair. I've slipped and fallen on icy pavement enough times myself that I finally got a pair and they help out a lot.

https://www.yaktrax.com/product/walk


----------



## Clint C (Nov 22, 2015)

Notice the Ariens is missing the sheet metal that covers the carburetor. Also a lot of the older machine's handle bars sit lower than modern snowblowers so if he's taller it could wear him out fast. I've had an Ariens ST824, nice machines, but $400.00 seems a bit high. That Simplicity seems pretty nice, so does the older Ariens. I'd say the older Ariens seems like a good buy, really clean, and decent price. All IMHO. Oh, and welcome to SBF,


----------



## Old_Deere (Feb 27, 2015)

The John Deeres of that vintage (the ones built by JD in Horicon in the 70s and 80s) have an adjustable differential lock.

Welcome to SBF.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

The Ariens 924028 has already been sold...


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't think the honda has elec start. The simplicity Might be to heavy for an 80 yr old. The 8/24ariens is nice but no carb cover. The older ariens and the john deer (i think was made by roper) is nice.but can't tell if the jd has elec start.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

The Honda does not have electric start. However Honda's are very easy to pull start. If your dad cannot pull start a Honda most likely he won't be able to muscle around any of those models you are picturing. I'm more and more liking the Ariens 824. Don't let the missing carb cover, (heater box) bother you. There are lots of heater boxes for Tecumseh snow engines on ebay.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i would go with one of the hondas or the older of the two ariens. the hondas are friction disc drive


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I'd have to say check out the Honda, the JD (looks like an Ariens build to me) or the newer Ariens. If in decent shape, I think any would work. The JD and Ariens can add an electric starter if desired, and you can find the carb cover for the Ariens is needed.

If you look at the older Ariens, be watchful of the auger housing and how the welds look. Looks like one I'd bought the other year for cheap and found that the welds on the sides by the scraper bar were broken on both sides.

I think any of them would do well for you and your Dad.

by the way, welcome to the forum.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks for all the responses.

The older Ariens, it turns out, is sold already and my dad flat out refuses to own a Honda.

He wants me to look for an old Snow Flite and sent me a couple pics. One of his neighbors apparently has one and my dad has used it a few times and it was easy for him to handle and worked well. The same neighbor also has an old SnowBird which my dad will try to use in the next couple days since we are expecting snow here in Colorado.


























Apparently they were made back when MTD was a decent manufacturer and from what my dad described to me, the SnowBird his neighbor has is a 2nd generation YardMan produced model. He liked the simple controls of the Snowbird, but has not used it yet. From a quick search, everyone says the SnowBird is a tank, but the 2nd gen model is actually 30 lbs lighter than an equivalent Ariens of the same era.
He has no problem pull starting a 6-8hp engine, so an electric start is not a necessity, just a plus.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

I've posted a number of responses, but the moderator's have not approved them yet, so they may come all at once.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

:bump9: Lot's of nice snowblowers pictured. Did any of those wind up in your driveway?


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Not yet, I'm posted close to 20 replys to this and other threads and the posts always say awaiting moderators approval. 
This message sent at 8:19am on 11/29, let's see how long it takes to show up.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Out of everything shown the Honda is probably the best choice, they start a lot easier than those older Tecumsehs, both in terms of effort required to turn the engine over and in terms of how many pulls are usually required to start the engine. It does not however have a hydostatic transmission, but the friction drive in those machines works very well.

A lot of major parts are no longer available, but for the price and the condition of the machine I wouldn't be overly concerned, especially where it's a wheel drive unit, there isn't too much that couldn't be fabricated at a machine shop.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

what are you blowing snow with and has dad used your snowblower


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

detdrbuzzard said:


> what are you blowing snow with and has dad used your snowblower


I'm using a 24" shovel, so I'm sort of looking for one for myself as well.
Let's see if this post shows up. 4:58pm 11/29


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

I'd lean towards Simplicity or Honda's.. but as mentioned on Honda parts avail. and expensive too. They are top notch though. Simplicity is commercial grade.. but all of those posted are all well built. I know the old Ariens is a work horse but e-bay bound for most of parts. They all will serve you well. Guess if you could get Simplicity for 275-300 that would be mine. As mentioned height may be factor and keep that in mind. Older gents (like me) have bad lower backs and will make a difference. Wish my 78 Ariens was bit higher.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Admin has cleared up my posting issues, so let's get to it !

The Ariens I posted earlier was sold last month, don't you hate it when sellers don't delete their listings on CL ? The Deere is also gone.

My dad was able to use the neighbors old snowbird (2nd gen) a few days ago and liked it.
Simple controls, nice slow pace for him and did a great job and asked me to try and find one.
I'll look for one of those for now

I'm think I'm also going to look for blower for myself as well.


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

So you're saying that your dad is 80yo and able to easily maneuver a 2 stage machine when the ground is covered with snow and/or ice and temperatures are freezing with the wind whipping around? Kudos to him, but are you truly sure? I know I have a hard time sometimes, and I'm 1/2 his age.

I was in the same boat as you up until last year when my dad finally decided to hire a service. It was a tough decision, but something that he had to come to with a little assistance from me and my sister. I think one of the things that helped him make the decision was that I told him he would most likely have to "clean up" after the plow came and that when the weather gets warmer he could always still cut his grass. That, I think, allowed him to feel useful but at the same time take a little off of his plate.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Smolenski7 said:


> So you're saying that your dad is 80yo and able to easily maneuver a 2 stage machine when the ground is covered with snow and/or ice and temperatures are freezing with the wind whipping around? Kudos to him, but are you truly sure? I know I have a hard time sometimes, and I'm 1/2 his age.
> 
> I was in the same boat as you up until last year when my dad finally decided to hire a service. It was a tough decision, but something that he had to come to with a little assistance from me and my sister. I think one of the things that helped him make the decision was that I told him he would most likely have to "clean up" after the plow came and that when the weather gets warmer he could always still cut his grass. That, I think, allowed him to feel useful but at the same time take a little off of his plate.


Kudos to him indeed ! I'll get him some slip on cleats for his boots, that should help also.
He can handle a walk behind gravely with a snowblower and that weighs 600 lbs or more, but the controls
are very simple. He sold that 2 years ago. Just had no place to store it. 
There is a gentleman who lives a few houses down from me and one day we got talking and he said he was 91, I did not believe him since I see him out shoveling after every storm and he does not look a day over 75.
He pulled out his drivers license (yep, still drives) and sure enough, born in 1924.
Kudos to him also !!!

...and I can't resist ! WELL DONE BRONCOS !!! GREAT GAME !!!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

my dad was a year younger than your dad when he passed.one thing he didn't like was not being able to do things he use to do so I understand your dad wanting to blow his snow. not sure I would get him a snowbird though. older machines might need parts can you get them for a snowbird


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I would not get that POWERSHIFT for your dad though. that is way to much of a machine. for a 80 year old man to handle.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> I would not get that POWERSHIFT for your dad though. that is way to much of a machine. for a 80 year old man to handle.k:k:k:k:k:



The machines we were talking about yesterday would be for me.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

russkat said:


> The machines we were talking about yesterday would be for me.


any of these machines would work good for you. if my dad were still here I would give him one of my 521 toro's, given enough time it will work it's way through, parts are easy enough to get ahold of but it has a solid axle


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

detdrbuzzard said:


> any of these machines would work good for you. if my dad were still here I would give him one of my 521 toro's, given enough time it will work it's way through, parts are easy enough to get ahold of but it has a solid axle


Plenty of 521's available here...


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

russkat said:


> The machines we were talking about yesterday would be for me.


 All Righty Then.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Picked up a Toro 1028 Powershift, will have more details/pics later.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

saw the other thread/post and thought....oh my,, Is the power shift for Dad ?? nice looking piece of equipment from what can be seen in the pic !


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

To many other things going on this evening... more details and photos will have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Well... I changed the oil and that's about all it needs at the moment.
Starts easily and idles low & slow with no surging.
I'll need to check and adjust the shoes/scraper if necessary.
Check/adjust/lube the belts/auger gearbox/chain/bearings/bushings/etc... this weekend.

I'll take it up to my dad after the next storm and see if he can handle it, if so it's his.

Here are a few pics, I looked around for things to clean, but could not really find anything. This is the condition it was in when I picked it up.

So this machine was a 1 owner, stored in a heated garage when not in use, serviced every year at a small engine shop in Evergreen, CO.
Over the last 4 years it was not used much due the health issues.
Not sure what a 1028 Powershift in this condition typically brings, but I think I did well.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Did you take the wheels off????????????? grease the snot out of those axle shafts.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

russkat said:


> Well... I changed the oil and that's about all it needs at the moment.
> Starts easily and idles low & slow with no surging.
> I'll need to check and adjust the shoes/scraper if necessary.
> Check/adjust/lube the belts/auger gearbox/chain/bearings/bushings/etc... this weekend.
> ...


Around 500-600 this time of year.:emoticon-south-park


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> Did you take the wheels off????????????? grease the snot out of those axle shafts.k:k:k:k:k:


Not yet... but I did take the pins out and the wheels slide right off.


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Looks like a gorgeous machine. Good luck to you and your dad.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Smolenski7 said:


> Looks like a gorgeous machine. Good luck to you and your dad.


Thanks, looks like we will have to wait a while for some more snow though.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I know that feeling. Bought mine last year and didn't get any snow worth starting it up for. Waiting for a good dump to try it out.

That's a really clean looking machine. :hope:


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Beautiful machine! Snowblower isn't bad either.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

wdb said:


> Beautiful machine! Snowblower isn't bad either.


Thanks...
One of the few wise purchases I've ever made, from an investment standpoint.
Shot up in value 10-15k over the past 4 years.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I never noticed this until now. I see TORO got rid of the keyed shutoff on the dashboard.* NOT 1 OF THEIR SMOOTHER MOVES. if you ask me.:facepalm_zpsdj194qh*


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> I never noticed this until now. I see TORO got rid of the keyed shutoff on the dashboard.* NOT 1 OF THEIR SMOOTHER MOVES. if you ask me.:facepalm_zpsdj194qh*


Did not know they ever had it... not a big deal to me though.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

russkat said:


> Did not know they ever had it... not a big deal to me though.


Mine has it on the dash.:wavetowel2:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Got a pic here.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Well... after I finished using the 1028 to clear my driveway and my neighbors, I loaded it into the truck and spent the afternoon with my Dad and made some observations while I watched him use it as well as a neighbors Honda HS621.

Like some of you suspected, the 1028 is not the easiest machine to handle, especially for a senior. The slip on cleats I got him made a world of difference, thanks for that piece of advice. 
The amounts of snow he gets during a typical storm is generally not very deep, but fhe frequency can be quite often.
The Honda HS621 he handled with ease and he actually enjoyed using it.
It was even easy for him to pull start.
So I returned home with the 1028 and did a bit of research on the Honda single stage machines.
The 621 appears to be out of production, last year was what, 1998 ?
It looks like the 520 is quite similar to the 621 and most likely easier to find.

It looks like the 1028 with be up for sale since it's just too much machine for my Dad to handle and way too big for my needs. Still enjoy using the shovel myself.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Since the 1028 was too much for my Dad to handle and too large of a machine for my needs. I sold it today for the same price I paid.
My Dad will try to convince his neighbor (when he returns after the holidays) to sell him the Honda 621 single stage.

I might try to find one for myself also. It's all the machine I would ever need here at my house.


----------

